# Bikestrecken rund um Dransfeld?



## p.ha (22. Mai 2011)

hallo bikergemeinde,

ich habe zwar diese anfrage schon im nordeutschen forum gepostet, probiere es hier aber auch .

da ich über himmelfahrt an einem klappcaravantreffen auf dem camping im  dransfeld teilnehme und ich mein bike mitnehmen werde, suche ich noch  bikestrecken rund um den hohen hagen oder in der region um dransfeld. könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

viele grüsse aus der ostschweiz
peter


----------



## voodoo81 (28. Juli 2011)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

